# Computer freezes as soon as windows starts (help please)[RESOLVED]



## zach1288 (May 3, 2005)

I was playing css and the game froze so i rebooted and now every time i start the PC windows will load and i can move the mouse or whatever for about 30 seconds then the mouse freezes and i cant do anything! Please help me fix this


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Does it do it in save mode?
You might want to try disconnecting all usb devices and the like to see if its one of those causing the problem.

If the computer will run long enough enter bios and list your temps and voltages after ideling in bios for 15 minutes

If it does it in save mode I would download western digitals diagnostics from there website and check the hardrive. Do this on another computer and follow the instructions to create a bootable floppy then boot from it in the problem computer


----------



## zach1288 (May 3, 2005)

Sorry my sig is an old PC i had, i have a new one now. I let the PC sit for 30 minutes and then tried again and it worked? Im using the PC to type this message. The cpu is 39 degrees C, mobo 40C,vcore 1.51, everything seems fine? I just dont know what the problem could be? It has been radomly rebooting for the past few weeks but once it rebooted it would come back to windows fine and i could run everything. I just dont know what to do? I think my cpu might be over heating? I know when it first happened after playing CSS for a few minutes that the cpu temp was 75C?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Give us the specs of the new computer especially the psu.

Usually when a cpu onerheats the system will shut down and 39c for a idle temp is ok but 75c when playing a game is not and could be the problem. 

You should clean and reapply thermal paste and use artic silver5, make sure the heatsink is tight as well.

Tell us how many case fans you have and what way they are blowing


----------



## zach1288 (May 3, 2005)

AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ | Corsair XMS2 1GB SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) | XFX Nvidia GeForce 6800XT 256MB 256-bit | ASUS M2N-E Socket AM2 NVIDIA nForce 570 Ultra MCP | Seagate SATA 200GB 7200RPM 8MB Cache | Antec TRUEPOWERII 550W PSU | NEC DVD/CD-R/RW | Windows XP Pro SP2 |





I do have an old computer case and it only has 1 exhaust fan. But its been like that for almost a year and i never had a problem before.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

hmmmmmmmm nice specs but I am wondering if the antec is pushed to the limit when gaming, heating up and causing the high temps and reboots.

This could be especially true with only one case fan because it can't exhaust enough hot air out and psu's when pushed to the limit will get hot and problems like this happen.

Are you using monitoring software? Asus usually includes this on the mobo cd.
If you could play the gave and read the software at the same time that would be great I usually accomplish this when gaming by using dual monitors.

What I need is the voltages of the +12v,+3.3v and +5v while playing the game if you can


----------



## zach1288 (May 3, 2005)

Isnt there software i could run that would put a load on the computer?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Google prime 95 and run its torture test, run the high heat, high power consumpstion or something like that, it will do the same thing as gaming except it won't heat the video card but should do what we want.

I will be back in a moment and give you some other things to try also


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Its late and I have to go for tonite but will be back tomarrow in the pm

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f70/outdated-power-supply-information-and-selection-107466.html

Give that a read it will explain some things about load heat and the effect on psu's.

http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculator.jsp

Put your specs in there then add 30% to the total and let me know what it is.

Also let me know those voltage readings with prime running for a hour or so.

I bet the psu is loosing efficiency because its stressed heating up and causing case temps to rise leading to your high cpu temp. I am thinking at this point you may need a more powerfull psu but we will see when you get back with the results of all these things


----------



## zach1288 (May 3, 2005)

I used the calculator and it said 300 watts?


----------



## zach1288 (May 3, 2005)

I ran prime95 for over 2 hours and nothing happened? Here is a picture:


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

What amperage does the PSU offer on the 12V, 5V and 3.3V rails? Your 12V rail doesn't seem to be offering enough voltage, this may be the cause of the system lock-ups.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

Also, make sure your xms is set to 1.9 Volts.
Did you use nvidias or asus chipset drivers? [use asus]
You also need the latest bios release on that board.


----------



## zach1288 (May 3, 2005)

MaverickUK said:


> What amperage does the PSU offer on the 12V, 5V and 3.3V rails?


I dont know how to check this?




> Also, make sure your xms is set to 1.9 Volts.


I also dont know how to check this?




> Did you use nvidias or asus chipset drivers? [use asus]
> You also need the latest bios release on that board.


I have the nvidia, how do i get the latest bios release?


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

Zach you can find the 12V, 3.3V and 5V rail amperages on the side of the PSU, it will be listed in a table or something similar. You should be able to change the voltage in your BIOS - and you can download the latest BIOS update from the vendors website (i.e. if it is Award, go to the Award website).


----------



## zach1288 (May 3, 2005)

MaverickUK said:


> Zach you can find the 12V, 3.3V and 5V rail amperages on the side of the PSU, it will be listed in a table or something similar.


Is this what you were asking for?

+5v=40a
+12v1=19a
+12v2=19a
+3.3v=32a
-12v=1.0a
+5v SB=2.0a


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

That's the one. 

The 12V rail should be around 23A for a system like yours.


----------



## zach1288 (May 3, 2005)

MaverickUK said:


> That's the one.
> 
> The 12V rail should be around 23A for a system like yours.



So are you saying i need a PSU with more amps?


Ok i just went into the BIOS and changed the ddr2 voltage to 1.9 and i rebooted and got a BSOD so i rebooted again and it started locking up as soon as i got in windows like before. So i put the setting back to auto and it still locks up, so now i cant even run the PC, i am going to wait alittle while then start it up again and see if it will run


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

Why can you not run the PC? How far does it get before it does whatever it does? Try resetting the CMOS using the jumper - if this fails, reset by taking out the battery for 15 minutes and take out the power supply from the computer, too - and set the jumpers whilst you are there, then replace them before powering up again.

I can only imagine how much of a nuisance this is for you.


----------



## zach1288 (May 3, 2005)

I just let the PC sit for 15 minutes and i started it up and now its running? What should i do now? What do you think the problem is? Im going crazy!


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

If your PC is running _perfectly_ before you start gaming, then i would suggest you get a new PSU that supplies at least 23A on the 12V line - the overall wattage of the PSU is okay, but the amperage for the 12V line is too low for your system. 

So - i suggest you buy a new PSU from a known good manufacturer that supplies the amperage that you require. The problem should then no longer exist.


----------



## zach1288 (May 3, 2005)

But i wasnt gaming when it locked up when i first booted into windows multiple times?

Also i ran that prime95 test and it never had a problem? This just dosnt make sense to me? It could be anything?


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

Oops, i mis-read the first post. Right, try going on to your computer in safe mode to see if the problems still occur. Have you cleaned and re-applied the thermal paste?


----------



## zach1288 (May 3, 2005)

The cpu temp is fine. I ran the prime95 torture test on high power consumption and my pc ran fine? So nothing makes sense?


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm thinking that there is a driver confliction or corruption. Run your computer in safe mode, let it load up and leave it idle for five minutes. If it still works, then the issue is related to a driver. Unfortunately, the torture test wont test the draw your graphics takes from the PSU, but still, i think this may now be driver related. Very confusing - it doesn't help that i'm in work and it's about 28ºC in the office and nobody will let me open the door, argh!


----------



## zach1288 (May 3, 2005)

But im in NON-safe mode and im runnning prime95 right now? Its working ok?
Should i try running a bench mark program? That will put stress on everything?


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

I thought you still had the origional problem, but as you said it comes and goes. In concern of stressing your hardware, i have no idea about any programs - i leave that to the professionals  Now that i understand the situation fully (i think!) - i would suggest a new PSU. 

It could still be driver related, but there is no way to find this out as your system _is_ currently working fine. Do a system restore to the time before this problem started occuring, this should remove and conflictual and corrupted drivers.


----------



## zach1288 (May 3, 2005)

MaverickUK said:


> I thought you still had the origional problem, but as you said it comes and goes. In concern of stressing your hardware, i have no idea about any programs - i leave that to the professionals  Now that i understand the situation fully (i think!) - i would suggest a new PSU.
> 
> It could still be driver related, but there is no way to find this out as your system _is_ currently working fine. Do a system restore to the time before this problem started occuring, this should remove and conflictual and corrupted drivers.



Could you recomend a PSU for me thats not too pricy? The only thing is that i have had this PC for almost a year and have not changed any hardware and it just started doing this a few weeks ago?


Also what drivers are you talking about? Which ones should i update?


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

Uninstall and then reinstall the drivers for your graphics card. When you got the PC did you buy the whole PC directly from a manufacturer or was the PC built from scratch? I'll reply when i'm home, currently at work and about to leave.

Nick.


----------



## zach1288 (May 3, 2005)

I built the PC myself about 9 months ago.


----------



## zach1288 (May 3, 2005)

Ok i flashed my BIOS with the newest version and now all my voltage readings are very good!! the 3.3 is 3.4 the 5.0 is 5.2 and the 12.0 is 12.3 before i flashed the BIOS those numbers were alot lower. The only thing is that my vcore is 1.35 that seems alittle low? Should i put it at 1.5 in the BIOS?


----------



## zach1288 (May 3, 2005)

I just ran 3DMark06 and the tempatures were fine and all the voltages were fine? I think the BIOS flash might have fixed the problem.


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

Those readings are more like how they are meant to be, looks like the flash worked then!

Nick.


----------



## zach1288 (May 3, 2005)

What about the vcore being 1.33 isnt that alittle low?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Zack,

Don't worry about the vcore if the system is now stable , the cpu can lower its voltage when demand is low.

My teammate Maverick has been a big help to you, thats great that why we have such a large hardware team here at TSF.

How about running that game and see what happens, see if the original problem is still there and then report back


----------



## zach1288 (May 3, 2005)

Thanks everyone that helped me, the problem seems to be gone.ray:


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Your welcome, great news! I am going to mark this as resolved so if you have any more questions or problems start a new thread


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm glad we could help :grin:


----------

